# Firestone Vagabond folding 16”er



## KingSized HD (Nov 18, 2018)

Funky Firestone folding (actually a two piece) bike I’ve never seen before. The two-speed Sachs kickback hub makes it kinda cool. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202504001988


----------

